# Hidden gem recordings?



## Konstantinusz (Jan 15, 2021)

Lesser known composers, performers, recordings with beautiful, inspiring, thought and sense provoking music ?

For example I discovered recently this piece from Mauro Giuliani, played by two finnish musician






Previous week findings:

1.) Beethowen Piano Sonata No. 8 in C Minor, Op. 13. I. Grave, Allegro di molto e con brio, played by Valery Vishnevsky






2.) Mendelssohn - Lieder ohne Worte: Frühlingslied, played by András Schiff on piano and then Philippa Davies & Thelma Owen on Flute and Harp






3.) David Ezra Okonsar - Pieces de Clavecin XI., Les niais de Sologne, 2 Doubles






4.) Ottorino Respighi - Gli uccelli, La Gallina, played by Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kind of similar thread

Pieces that have blown you away recently?


----------



## Konstantinusz (Jan 15, 2021)

This week finding:


----------



## Konstantinusz (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I was totally ignorant of Pancho Vladigerov until a few years ago when this CPO disk came out. It's a gem! I play it frequently. The Traumspielsuite is brilliant - the scoring just puts me in a good mood every time.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Some of my findings (may not be recent):
1. Franz Schmidt symphony 4 by Mehta VPO. Highly recommended if you like symphonies by Bruckner or Mahler. Mehta VPO is the best version I can find.
2. Kalinnikov symphony 1. You wont forget the lyric theme in the first movement. His string serenade is also quite memorable.
3. Carl Loewe's Lieder, including his score on Erlkoenig, a great piece.
4. Rheinberger Organ Concerti. Rarely heard romantic organ concerti.
5. Arriaga string quartets by Guarneri Quartet. In Mozartian-style, highly enjoyable.
6. Chausson piano trio (strictly speaking not "hidden").
7. Bruch violin concerto #3. I love the first movement.
8. Buxtehude organ works. Pre-Bach organ masterpieces.
9. Reinecke flute concerto and harp concerto. Beautiful romantic masterpieces. BTW, his symphonies and flute sonata are also worth listening.
10. Hummel piano concertos op.85&89. Good pieces, highly challenging on modern piano, overshadowed by Beethoven.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

An enthusiastic endorsement of those Kalinnikov recommendations from me. I also love the symphonic poem "The Cedar and the Palm".


----------

